# The Side by Side Everyone needs to see...



## aldeeznutz (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello, today I've decided that i'm going to do a side by side between a few known nutrient lines mostly using salts. I was trying to use Companies that try to keep everything into few products, and by that i mean not leaving out essential elements making you purchase multiple products for each element.
I will be using Flora Flex, Home Garden Ventures, Greenleaf Nutrients, Athena, Veg+Bloom, MasterBlend, and last of all Jacks. 

The left side of the room will have 3 lights with Megacrop(9-6-17), MasterBlend(4-18-3+(15.5-0-0), and Jacks Hydro(5-12-26)+(15-0-0).

The second side will have 4 lights with FloraFlex, HGV nutes, Athena nutes, and Veg + Bloom.

I will be using 7000watts of CMH lighting under open gavita and phantom fixtures. 
(7) 4x6 tables with 18" of walkway between the table
( 315w cmh vertical between tables
36,000 btu ac
NO CO2
NON-SEALEDROOM
6 Plants per table in 5 or 7 gallon pots.
Lets see which nutrient line offers the best flower, with the lowest cost.


----------



## SoftBaked (Jan 7, 2020)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## djav59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Go for it . Who's paying the electric?


----------



## Bud. (Jan 8, 2020)

I’ll tune in for that


----------



## Keesje (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice experiment!


----------



## 10WeekFlushBro (Jan 8, 2020)

Good luck, it could be very informative if done right
What medium? Clones?


----------



## djav59 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tyranny and Mutations


----------



## aldeeznutz (Jan 10, 2020)

10WeekFlushBro said:


> Good luck, it could be very informative if done right
> What medium? Clones?


I am going to be using In-house Genetics Black Cherry Punch clones with nutrifield 70/30 coco blend.
Next run will be In-house Genetics Divine Storm. I will be taking pictures on a camera and uploading it through my computer.


----------



## Slimjimham (Apr 12, 2020)

ok, how did it go???


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 12, 2020)

aldeeznutz said:


> Hello, today I've decided that i'm going to do a side by side between a few known nutrient lines mostly using salts. I was trying to use Companies that try to keep everything into few products, and by that i mean not leaving out essential elements making you purchase multiple products for each element.
> I will be using Flora Flex, Home Garden Ventures, Greenleaf Nutrients, Athena, Veg+Bloom, MasterBlend, and last of all Jacks.
> 
> The left side of the room will have 3 lights with Megacrop(9-6-17), MasterBlend(4-18-3+(15.5-0-0), and Jacks Hydro(5-12-26)+(15-0-0).
> ...


High times did this in the nineties. It was surprising how many of the results were completely indistinguishable from each other. At least based on the pictures anyway.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 20, 2020)

SchmoeJoe said:


> High times did this in the nineties. It was surprising how many of the results were completely indistinguishable from each other. At least based on the pictures anyway.


Now that I read my comment I can see that it didn't have the intended meaning. Most of the results were so different from each other you'd think they were completely different strains based on the pictures.


----------



## Jrmy_1 (Jun 21, 2020)

aldeeznutz said:


> I am going to be using In-house Genetics Black Cherry Punch clones with nutrifield 70/30 coco blend.
> Next run will be In-house Genetics Divine Storm. I will be taking pictures on a camera and uploading it through my computer.


Did this ever come to fruition? Very interested in your results!


----------



## vostok (Jun 21, 2020)

not exactly blind is it...?


----------



## gbis59ll (Sep 16, 2020)

O think he just smoked some meth but never went thru with it and just talked like all the meth heads are doing


----------



## aldeeznutz (May 17, 2021)

unfortunately, my nosy neighbor called the cops on me... The cops broke all my lights, chopped all my plants basically wrecked my whole spot. Time to start a new thread with different nutrient brands of 2021.


----------



## ComfortCreator (May 17, 2021)

aldeeznutz said:


> unfortunately, my nosy neighbor called the cops on me... The cops broke all my lights, chopped all my plants basically wrecked my whole spot. Time to start a new thread with different nutrient brands of 2021.


How about spreading a liberal helping of fish emulsion along the fence line for Ahole?


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 17, 2021)

aldeeznutz said:


> unfortunately, my nosy neighbor called the cops on me... The cops broke all my lights, chopped all my plants basically wrecked my whole spot. Time to start a new thread with different nutrient brands of 2021.


Why did you let your neighbor look at your grow if he's nosy?


----------



## aldeeznutz (May 20, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Why did you let your neighbor look at your grow if he's nosy?


He suspected it from seeing a few of my outdoor plants in the backyard... and my condenser from the garage out in the open. Hes the type to peek over the fence with a chair. He did this twice but Never the less I moved houses and i am starting a new grow. I wont be doing side by sides yet. Maybe athena and floraflex because thats what i have on hand.


----------



## rootedrichie (May 21, 2021)

Lol I smell nothing but lies. Dude was like I’m running 12 different nutrients and we wanted to see. This was his cop out


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2021)

LoL


----------

